# GBAtemp's Official Discord Server



## Chary (Feb 10, 2017)

GBAtemp finally gets a chat system that's from the 21st century!

I'm sorry IRC users but c'mon, join the cool kids club


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey, I was born before 2000!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh finally. Joining. Hopefully not filled with children _like the unofficial server._


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 10, 2017)

@Chary are ya proud of our baby


----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> GBAtemp finally gets a chat system that's from the 21st century!
> 
> I'm sorry IRC users but c'mon, join the cool kids club


IRC is the cool kids club. Smea, Costello, P1ngpong etc.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Feb 10, 2017)

Finally! So many other sites i use have discord. Now this website does!


----------



## Prans (Feb 10, 2017)

And remember fellow _Tempers _to play it nice!


----------



## Chary (Feb 10, 2017)

If the server gets a bit too active for you, you can right click the little GBAtemp logo on the left, and select mute server. You'll be able to see all the messages without all of the blip noises!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> If the server gets a bit too active for you, you can right click the little GBAtemp logo on the left, and select mute server. You'll be able to see all the messages without all of the blip noises!



I didn't know that, will keep in mind


----------



## Erikku (Feb 10, 2017)

o goody more shitposting and newb bait


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

Erikku said:


> o goody more shitposting and newb bait


Nope. Keep that for the fucking unofficial server.


----------



## Erikku (Feb 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Nope. Keep that for the fucking unofficial server.


please. Ive already had my share with the 3ds hacking reddit server


----------



## iAqua (Feb 10, 2017)

Seems like they don't want to give out colors ;-;


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Feb 10, 2017)

Those who suffer of FOMO will have a hard time!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

Erikku said:


> please. Ive already had my share with the 3ds hacking reddit server


God bless our fallen warior.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet baby Jesus!!!


----------



## sirocyl (Feb 10, 2017)

An official one? Good idea. See y'all on the other side \o


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2017)

Now if 'temp can get a chatango, you'll be Triforcing like a Ganon.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh man can't wait.........

I'll give it a chance, but I feel this server will soon just de-evolve. Let's see if this can top the unofficial server

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Got called disgusting 4 minutes in the server

This is going to be good.


----------



## matpower (Feb 10, 2017)

x65943 said:


> IRC is the cool kids club. Smea, Costello, P1ngpong etc.


Everyone knows that the cool kids club is Shoutbox!

On the other hand, Discord is nice and I'll probably hang around there.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Feb 10, 2017)

It became cancer


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2017)

Thunder Kai said:


> It became cancer


It didn't take long for petermary memes to take over eh?

GBATemp was a mistake


----------



## matpower (Feb 10, 2017)

Even with an EOF channel, it got meme'd fast.
There's not much to stop memes as long as you can post images I guess.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> It didn't take long for petermary memes to take over eh?
> 
> GBATemp was a mistake



Nah, NeoGAFFE was a mistake. GBA Temp is just full of, uh...hmm.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm sorry IRC users but c'mon, join the cool kids club



The cool kids use ICQ


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh finally. Joining. Hopefully not filled with children _like the unofficial server._



I sooo agree on that!


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I sooo agree on that!


we're doing our best to moderate it!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> we're doing our best to moderate it!


Hopefully I could help too.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 10, 2017)

Can we get a help section in discord?


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Feb 10, 2017)

nicee finally

I've been too stubborn to setup IRC but I use Discord every day practically so this'll be useful


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 10, 2017)

this is going to be sugoi


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> If the server gets a bit too active for you, you can right click the little GBAtemp logo on the left, and select mute server. You'll be able to see all the messages without all of the blip noises!


I just turned of the blips in user settings. So no server gives me blips.


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 10, 2017)

Noice will connect when i go back home


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds like a good way to get brain cancer.
I might join sometime if the monkeys die down.



the_randomizer said:


> Nah, NeoGAFFE was a mistake. GBA Temp is just* full of, uh...hmm.*



It's okay. You can say it.

Nintendo Fans.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Sounds like a good way to get brain cancer.
> I might join sometime if the monkeys die down.
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, rather them than NeoGAFFE trolls XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 11, 2017)

Well Well Well, a reason to reconnect with gbatemp


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 11, 2017)

LOVE IT


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 11, 2017)

Are there no requirements? What if non members see this?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are there no requirements? What if non members see this?


It's a discord server ffs, not some secluded "ONLY MEMBERS WITH "x" AMOUNT OF POSTS MAY JOIN". It's just for chat.  If you want somewhere "special" go to neogaf


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are there no requirements? What if non members see this?


Even banned members are there. So...


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 11, 2017)

This gon b gud


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> This gon b gud


Join, it's good right now


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 11, 2017)

x65943 said:


> IRC is the cool kids club. Smea, Costello, P1ngpong etc.


They're not cool anymore then


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 11, 2017)

real-time chat? you mean like icq and 4-lane? And i can use my same handle? awesome possum.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

So how are people talking from IRC to the discord chat?


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 11, 2017)

GBAtemp's. New official Discord. Now with 99.99% more memes and shitposting.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> So how are people talking from IRC to the discord chat?


get hexchat, mirc etc. Go to the gbatemp irc channel, and join #discord-chat.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks


x65943 said:


> get hexchat, mirc etc. Go to the gbatemp irc channel, and join #discord-chat.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2017)

x65943 said:


> get hexchat, mirc etc. Go to the gbatemp irc channel, and join #discord-chat.


Cool, I'll do that too.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2017)

We need more females in order to make voice chat more active.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


> We need more females in order to make voice chat more active.


Your female impression was pretty good.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm 27 in 3 days so bring on the mature convos!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> I'm 27 in 3 days so bring on the mature convos!


Bro you told me that you were 17 last night


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 11, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Bro you told me that you were 17 last night



Lies! I said my voice sounds like a 17 year old going through puberty. While in actuallity Im an old f***


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuuuuuuuuuck... I left the chat alone for all of a minute and suddenly there's 200+ new messages XD


----------



## Walker D (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh! GBATemp is really getting ballzy this day 

I'm kinda proud of it.

keep on that line guys


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Feb 12, 2017)

Could I please be unbanned sirs. I swear it was a typo



MasterDimentio said:


> GBAtemp's. New official Discord. Now with 99.99% more memes and shitposting.


Did you say switchhaaaax


----------



## LuxerWap (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks like I'm...hold on.

*Checks date.*

...More than 30 days late...


----------



## Borjitasstoi (May 21, 2017)

up the thread


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (May 21, 2017)

*unban pls*


----------



## Owenge (Jan 26, 2018)

Awww I was born on 2000


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> *unban pls*


I seconds this

plz unbean


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 28, 2018)

Chary said:


> If the server gets a bit too active for you, you can right click the little GBAtemp logo on the left, and select mute server. You'll be able to see all the messages without all of the blip noises!


You can also right click on it, select settings, as change notify settings to 'Mention only.' Then you won't hear everything, but you'll still hear it if you get @mentioned.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

This would be great...

if it wasn't dead half of the time!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> This would be great...
> 
> if it wasn't dead half of the time!


It wouldn't be dead if I wasn't banned.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 15, 2018)

VinLark said:


> It wouldn't be dead if I wasn't banned.


Why are you banned


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why are you banned


spamming IIRC


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why are you banned


Because of some stupid furry mod banning me after I got legitimately let back into the server after getting kicked.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Because of some stupid furry mod banning me after I got legitimately let back into the server after getting kicked.


If you want to become unbanned, don't talk crap about the mods, even if they've made mistakes before.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> If you want to become unbanned, don't talk crap about the mods, even if they've made mistakes before.


Doesn't matter anyway, the egotistical furry won't unban me or admit he was wrong whether I or other mods who were there at the time tell him he was wrong


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 15, 2018)

you're not exactly making a great case for yourself.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> you're not exactly making a great case for yourself.


I don't care, I've been banned for about 2 years now.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> I don't care, I've been banned for about 2 years now.


I really don't understand why you really want to come back on the server. It's dead most of the time and there isn't anything interesting on it.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I really don't understand why you really want to come back on the server. It's dead most of the time and there isn't anything interesting on it.


I don't now, but when it was still alive it meant more. I don't really care now.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Because of some stupid furry mod banning me





I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> I don't care





I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> I don't really care now.



Dude why are you even on this thread if you insist you care so little?  ಠ_ಠ


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Dude why are you even on this thread if you insist you care so little?  ಠ_ಠ


Because I got a notification


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Because I got a notification


I sense a troll...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> I don't care, I've been banned for about 2 years now.


Whoa, you've been banned for almost a year longer than the server's existed. That's really quite impressive, must've really pissed off the higher ups


----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2018)

For what it's worth, a Discord lives and dies on how active the community is on there. As it is, it's mostly like the IRC, a few noobs come on and ask questions, occasional people talk. If you want it to be active, you, the people themselves, have to actively talk.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 15, 2018)

Main reason is because it's a public discord.

Public chatrooms attract the lowest common denominators.


----------



## Minox (Apr 15, 2018)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Because of some stupid furry mod banning me after I got legitimately let back into the server after getting kicked.


If I remember things right you were banned for spamming swastikas and then creating alts to avoid the ban. Stop lying.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Apr 15, 2018)

Minox said:


> If I remember things right you were banned for spamming swastikas and then creating alts to avoid the ban. Stop lying.


I got KICKED for spamming, yes. But I contacted a mod who said I could join back and I was then banned on rejoining for no reason, you have no proof I ended up using alts.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> spamming IIRC


Wrong. Got banned for being """transphobic""""
I loved the IRC. I would never spam it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm still banned. It's been 3000 years


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 3, 2020)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> I'm still banned. It's been 3000 years


I put it to a vote with the Discord mods, so now time will tell ♪


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jan 3, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> I put it to a vote with the Discord mods, so now time will tell ♪


Careful, he's a hero


----------



## monado (Feb 16, 2020)

bumping an old thread, but perhaps consider a bridge for from the irc channel to the discord channel?


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 16, 2020)

monado said:


> bumping an old thread, but perhaps consider a bridge for from the irc channel to the discord channel?


There is one? Messages in the IRC show up in the general chat, though I haven't seen many (if any) lately.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> There is one? Messages in the IRC show up in the general chat, though I haven't seen many (if any) lately.


The bridge is dead as far as I know lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 16, 2020)

monado said:


> bumping an old thread, but perhaps consider a bridge for from the irc channel to the discord channel?


There is one, it's just not connected to the main IRC channel but to #Discord-IRC for some reason


Scarlet said:


> There is one? Messages in the IRC show up in the general chat, though I haven't seen many (if any) lately.


It's not connected to the main channel. Also it's been down. 


VinsCool said:


> The bridge is dead as far as I know lol


Not on purpose, it went down and never came back up and I couldn't get ahold of @Minox on IRC or Discord so it was down for like a month, then I made a profile post which he saw so hopefully it should be back soon, if it isn't back already.


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2020)

Issue is resolved, I will now go hibernate and not touch Discord for another 2 years or so


----------



## soup1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Aletron9000 said:


> Finally! So many other sites i use have discord. Now this website does!


what other sites like this do u use i wanna use more


----------

